# Lookin For In Dash DVD/CD with LCD



## irps0108 (Jul 15, 2004)

hey guys, 

im basically looking for an inexpensive, used or new in dash headunit which plays DVD/CD/mp3, etc. i think 6.5 to 7 in. screens are nice.

If you guys have any suggestion or know sites/vendors, please let me know.. 

THanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

does it make sense to post something with audio in an engine forum?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I like the alpine or kenwood excelon models they are real nice and have alot of features. Eclipse and pioneer are also good brands


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

When looking for quality DVD/CD/MP3 players all in dash, your gonna spend at least a grand. You could just do what I did. In dash 6.5 screen with cd and a separate dvd player. You can even double din them to make it convenient. Its cheaper that way.


----------



## irps0108 (Jul 15, 2004)

*thanks*



Bumpin said:


> When looking for quality DVD/CD/MP3 players all in dash, your gonna spend at least a grand. You could just do what I did. In dash 6.5 screen with cd and a separate dvd player. You can even double din them to make it convenient. Its cheaper that way.


Yes, that's what i've noticed. Im not ready to shell out a K for a decent in dash player. I might just do what you described above. BTW, do you have a pic of your unit?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I can take some for you tonight and post them for you tomorrow.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

rgere is a pioneer deck with navigation, guage displays, dvd/cd/mp3?, with a flip up screen for like $2K that i want. its fuckin TRICK! but that's $500 more than the car itself. ha ha


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah its called the Pioneer AVIC N1. Badass TV.


----------

